# Other > Fun and games >  Making light relief of Corona virus

## Suzi

I know it's really stressful and many people are being totally overwhelmed by everything that's going on and the complete bombardment about covid-19... So I thought some light relief might be in order.... 

So lets complete a covid-19 playlist interjected with amusing pictures and jokes....

Hazel has managed to rewrite the chorus of "Come on Eileen" with:

It's Covid-19
Better keep your hands clean
or you're in quarantine
'coz it's Covid-19

There's obviously REM: It's the end of the world as we know it

----------


## Stella180

Now this is where I excel lol. Ill try my hardest not to take over this thread

----------

magie06 (20-03-20),Suzi (19-03-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Ok last one for now. Must be someone else’s turn

----------


## Suzi

OK, this is totally inappropriate in so many ways and has lots of sexual comments... But Hazel sent me this and it's made me laugh...

----------


## OldMike

I'm shocked, totally inappropriate  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

We are all doomed no not the coronavirus!!!

No it's something far more serious. *There's NO toilet paper wanna we gonna do, wanna we going to do.*

Barry McGuire - Eve Of Destruction (1965)

----------

Suzi (25-03-20)

----------


## Jarre

Doctor to my Disease by Jethro Tull

----------

OldMike (25-03-20),Suzi (25-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

This popped up on my desktop today.

Hilarious! The CORONAVIRUS CONCERTO - Rainer Hersch

----------


## Suzi

Hazel's found some silly ones too!  :):

----------

OldMike (26-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

And this one...

----------

OldMike (26-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

And this one...

----------

OldMike (26-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

We all need one of these.

Corona Virus Isolation Box

----------

Suzi (27-03-20)

----------


## Paula

Brilliant, Mike!

----------


## Stella180

I’ve got a load of stuff that really is not suitable for sharing on the forum and is pure filth but amusing at the same time.

----------

Suzi (27-03-20)

----------


## Stella180

A couple of more suitable parodies...

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (27-03-20)

----------


## Stella180

One of the family friendly images...

----------


## Suzi

That was one of the best I've heard!

----------


## Stella180

It just had to be done really.

----------


## Stella180

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6E...YrRftkKoQ7iU2E

----------


## Stella180



----------


## OldMike

A quick check reveals no one has posted this before though I may be wrong.

Deva - Sweet Caroline "Self-Quarantine" Parody

----------

Stella180 (01-04-20),Suzi (01-04-20)

----------


## Paula



----------

OldMike (02-04-20),Suzi (21-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

]https://www.facebook.com/110694627120785/posts/164642445059336/?vh=e&amp;d=n

----------

Paula (21-04-20),Suzi (21-04-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## emily91

somethings to look up that I've enjopyed:

do re mee kovid 19 version

help yourself 2020

the corona mask song

----------


## Stella180



----------

